# opera-10 poor performance



## warudemaru (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi there!
Have those of you using opera already migrated fully to the "turbo" opera-10 version? In my case this is far away from any kind of turbo, actually the new version is working horrible, uncredibly slow, this is a turtle. I'm waiting several seconds for showing just a window from the menu, the default skin is awful and it's taking ages to get the skins window loaded.
The localisation is causing the buttons and labels to resize  automatically demolishing the bars.
Furthermore, in a magical way all my temporary downloads and bookmarks have been wiped out during the portupgrade. I use xfce desktop with compiz-fusion, but it's not the case, the same is for fluxbox and even for twm. 
I have kde3 and qt3 installed may these be the reason for that slowness? Anyway I'm disappointed for now and falling back to the 9.64 version...


----------



## roddierod (Oct 3, 2009)

I've been using opera 10 since it first beta release. I found that on FreeBSD the turbo mode isn't worth much, just turn it off.

As for the rest, I've seen none of those problems.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't care about turbo-mode and I have disabled it as soon as I upgraded.
The performance is okay. I didn't see any difference with older versions.
The default skin could be better (e.g. the New tab "+" icon is barely visible) but it's more or less okay. However, what I don't really like are some of the changes made to the interface and the fact that I have to click every menu item to open menus and sub-menus and that it doesn't follow the mouse focus.

Many of the very old "bugs" are still there, like the *MS-DOS* 8.3 "filename.ext" format when saving an entire page (save with images).

I kept the worst for the end. Opera is causing some horrible freezes like I've never seen before with any other application. I haven't found the cause since they happen randomly and with any kind of work load. Most of the time I have javascript and images disabled so this can be excluded.
They're rare, but when they occur I better hurry. I can still switch from one tab to another, but I can't save any page, and it soon becomes unresponsive. When I use top, I see a CPU usage of 10-15% and within seconds it increases to 40, 60, 80, ... If I don't close it at that point, the machine freezes completely.

This is the worst regression I've seen since version 8.x, maybe even 7.x


----------



## Oxyd (Oct 4, 2009)

Strange.  I've been using Opera 10 since it came out (and betas before that) and don't get the troubles you're experiencing.  When I open a dialogue (e.g. Tools -> Preferences...), I can see it draw on the screen, but browsing itself is definitely faster than with Opera 9 for me.  linux-f8-flashplugin-10 is rather slow and buggy on Opera, but it isn't much better on Firefox for me (though it's a bit faster with FF).

It has happened to me, though, that Opera simply froze -- top showed 100% CPU usage and I had to kill it.  This has happened twice already.  However, it didn't bring down the whole machine.

Did you guys try removing your ~/.opera directory?  I know I did (but can't remember if it was because of problems similar to what you describe), so it may be Opera having problems with migrating from 9.64 config files.

Oh, what version of FreeBSD are you guys on?  Mine is 7.2-RELEASE-p4 i386.


----------



## Oko (Oct 4, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> I kept the worst for the end. Opera is causing some horrible freezes (



It is probably well known dns resolving issue. Try using local proxy (like tinyproxy) to see if it helps. On OpenBSD Opera also freezes on bsd.mp kernel. I wonder if it has the same problems on FreeBSD when used on machines with multiple processors?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 4, 2009)

I always start opera from a terminal.
After exiting, I always clear the cache by a .sh or equiv.
The current version 

```
/bin/rm -v {path}/.opera/cache4/opr0????
/bin/rm -v {path}/.opera/cache4/opr1????
```
That is one thing to try to speed it up...
(on windows98, it was practically the only way to
keep browsers from crashing or BSOD if I recall
correctly)
/...edit.../
opera 10 is /cache/ not /cache4/ probably


----------



## itetcu@ (Oct 7, 2009)

The developers from Opera are aware of the problem and trying to find the exact issue and fix it. As it is cache-related (it seems) removing the cache helps.


----------



## warudemaru (Oct 13, 2009)

Oxyd said:
			
		

> Did you guys try removing your ~/.opera directory?  I know I did (but can't remember if it was because of problems similar to what you describe), so it may be Opera having problems with migrating from 9.64 config files.
> 
> Oh, what version of FreeBSD are you guys on?  Mine is 7.2-RELEASE-p4 i386.



finally I did remove the ~/.opera directory, in the meantime upgraded to 7.2-p4 as well and the problems went away! Nevertheless it's really strange that config files may make the UI less responsive..


----------



## itetcu@ (Oct 13, 2009)

Opere will have a bugfix release for this problem shortly.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 13, 2009)

I doubt it has anything to do with configuration, as every time I update it, I remove the entire directory and let it generate a new one.
It also behaves similarly under both 7.2-p3 and 7.2-p4.

As for cache, all I have is 5 MB of disk cache backed by a TMPFS mount. And it's cleared as soon as I don't need its content anymore.
Problems occur without TMPFS, with more cache, with less cache or with cache off too.

It's good to know there'll be a bug fix. Usually non-Windows versions are quite neglected.


----------



## Beastie (Oct 17, 2009)

It's getting funnier by the day. A few minutes ago, I had the same problem. top showed a 30-40% CPU usage for Opera, but I kept it running because I was reading something. When I finished reading, I did a "Delete Private Data" to clear the cache, and was ready to close it. When I looked back at top, it showed a 450-500% CPU usage!
I had a good laugh.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 18, 2009)

> It's good to know there'll be a bug fix. Usually non-Windows versions are quite neglected.



What makes you say that? I've been using Opera for almost 7 years, first the native FreeBSD version, and now the Linux version on OpenBSD -- I've never had any real problems related to this build of Opera, of had the impression it was somehow badly maintained.


----------



## Oko (Oct 18, 2009)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> What makes you say that? I've been using Opera for almost 7 years, first the native FreeBSD version, and now the Linux version on OpenBSD -- I've never had any real problems related to this build of Opera, of had the impression it was somehow badly maintained.


He is actually right. Check out this thread. 
http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=272203
It is particularly informative the developer post about the state of Opera on OS/2 and BeOS.
Do not forget also that Opera has real problem with DNS cashing.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 18, 2009)

OpenBSD is a small project with a very limited number of desktop users -- No one can blame Opera for not supporting it.

Would it be an Open source application then some OpenBSD people would sooner or later port it, but the world isn't perfect  Also, the fact that an application is open source doesn't make it a good application, point in case would be FireFox, which is junk.

What's the DNS cache (I assume you mean that) problem you talk about? I can't find anything about that. In fact, AFAIK Opera doesn't even cache DNS.


----------

